# A/C Compressor Only Turning on and Off



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

What kind of unit is it. Is the outdoor coil dirty? May be going off on internal overload. What were the specs when charge was checked?


----------



## Turbo98 (Jan 24, 2011)

hvac122 said:


> What kind of unit is it. Is the outdoor coil dirty? May be going off on internal overload. What were the specs when charge was checked?


All I know so far is that the pressure was around 80 when it was very hot out and around 70 right after the unit turned on in the morning. The coils aren't dirty. I'll check on the brand and post it.
Thanks.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

I would call the warrantor [installer] sounds like comp going bad or weak overload. assuming the comp is getting proper air flow... the only thing that -just- turns off comp is it's overload [heat or current out of limits]... a compenent a/c guy should be able to tell right away what the prob is. turn it on ahead of time.


----------

